# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Seven Tips for Decorating Jerseys Confidently Ebook



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Imprintables Warehouse has developed a new resource to help your decorated apparel business make more money. “Seven Tips for Decorating Jerseys Confidently,” a new ebook, is full of information, tips, and ideas for those new to the business or veterans looking for ways to expand. 

Topics include how to get business, selecting the correct jersey, decoration methods, regulations and sizing, name and number styles, placement and more. Download your free copy at 7 Tips for Decorating Jerseys Confidently - Free eBook! | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

